# Kennst du die Genere Glitch-Hop ?



## T3Y35 (17. April 2012)

Kennst du die Genere ''Glitch-Hop'' ??
Mein lieblings song ist:

Amon Tobin - Surge (16 bit Remix)


----------



## Combi (17. April 2012)

was ist eine genere?!


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. April 2012)

Ein Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2012)

> Amon Tobin - Surge (16 bit Remix)


Das hört sich eher nach Dubstep an...


----------



## NuTSkuL (18. April 2012)

an anfang fand ichs ganz interessant...danach kamm das übliche rums,rums,rums. schade, hätte ja mal was schönes werden können


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2012)

surge ist dubstep -.-

glitch ist sowas wie koan, teknian, oder auch teils culprate (seine 5 star ep)


----------

